# Tatuaje/Pepin in Miami



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Tatuaje event on 9/27, Pete Johnson might attend. It will be held at Puros Smoke Shop located south of Florida International University at 10792 SW 24th St, Miami - (305) 222-2217.

For all you Pepin whores... I'm definitely going to try to stop by.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hey tell Pepin I think he sucks and he owes me a box of Havan Robustos.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

:biglaugh: 

Maybe it's the humidor... get yourself a calibrated Xikar and see :dunno:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

if it were the humidor.. the other 200 smokes in there would have done the same thing.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Yeah I can second his complaint... His blends taste great if you get a good role. I cant remember the last time i finished one of his stogies but I do think it was a 5 vegas Miami. I do know that I chucked a peppin JJ natural and Maddy within the last month.


----------



## En4cer71 (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, I'd say it's an Army thing but, they burn fine for me... :lol: 

Can't say that for the reds


----------

